# Giant Robo m3 sakura theme



## RyukeDragon (Sep 11, 2008)

Currently in progress. Here's one of the panels:






if you've got a podunk 1024x768 screen like me, here's a wallpaper version:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v72/groo...ulnight1024.png

Source is a 2000x2000 image, but I have no motivation to make a different size at this point.


----------



## saxamo (Sep 12, 2008)

Oooh sakuratronic has some competition eh!?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 12, 2008)

It's always nice to see some healthy good competition.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This "preview/source" picture look rather interesting....I'm really interested in this...I hope you'll do a good job..


----------



## RyukeDragon (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's some of the stuff I posted on ndsthemes about it:
Going for a 1950s in the 2050s feel like the Giant Robo Animation had for me.
File List Top:




\
\
\
File List Bottom:






And about me:
I used to make themes for the r4/m3 simply, got bored with it. Started making Moonshell themes.
Samples:1 and 2
Now I'm onto M3 Sakura themes, which share a lot in common with Moonshell themes. I recently put out my first Sakura theme which I made while figuring out the system, which hasn't been too well recieved as of yet. I do plan on in future releases including the images outside of the .skn format, as it doesn't really feel complete without them.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Sep 21, 2008)

propaganda poster that'll be posted on a wall in the customization info screen.

edit:


----------



## RyukeDragon (Sep 23, 2008)

mp3 console:





Edit: these aren't the final versions, I had to pull some trickery to get the tvs to work right.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Sep 26, 2008)

Launcher images:
both of these layer over this image:





Homebrew items:





NDS items:






Top image is St. Abel, which was built over the ruins of the bottom image, which is the test site at Bashitarlle. Had source images from both time periods from a point when a character is driving up to St. Abel, but the mountains didn't match up nearly as well as I wanted them to. Redrew the Bashitarlle mountains with shapes and cut out the images so they'd match up. Also removed color from the st. abel image and resized it to make the similarities more apparent.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice artwork.....I think this will be awesome when you finish it..

Looking great so far, and very professional.


----------



## strata8 (Sep 26, 2008)

Very nice! This is going to be great!

But you should have the background like this,





So it looks like this,









Instead of this:


----------



## RyukeDragon (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm going to make an average of the two scenes and use it to finish off that part, I recently loaded it up and took note of where the image ends like your samples do.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Sep 26, 2008)

Well it ain't perfect but it's much better than it was.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Sep 26, 2008)

Now with an effort to bring green back as a main color Franken Von Vogler and Emmanuel Von Vogler overlaid on the symbol of their legacy, the Eye of Vogler. This is both the infopane and the underlying BGtop together.






edit: I've toned down the diffused light on the size/created/modified in the actual version.
editedit: looks like aces on here, looks like utter crap on card. Changed.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Sep 26, 2008)

mmmkay, I uploaded what I've got so far so if you really want to take a look it's there.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=3341

Still need to do many things. Icons, slides, color management, the m3 cheat menu and loading rom screens, screen saver light and dark, and the text and movie sections as well. Still messing around with the launcher top, I think it looked like sheit because I used gradients in the .png.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Oct 13, 2008)

This theme hasn't been dropped, I've been busy getting my paladin on WoW to the point where the new talents will make him better instead of worse.

Still trying to think of something more interesting for the text view, as I'm going to be using it a lot :/


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Just keep on working, but take your time...I'm very interested in this project so, be sure to complete it!!


----------



## RyukeDragon (Oct 15, 2008)

Where do RP_WarningMsg and RP_ConvertingMsg show up?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

I skinned them myself, but I never had chance to actually see them on my NDS....I don't know..

I'm guessing when you try messing with saves.....but, I really don't know what do you have to do, to get those screens..


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 15, 2008)

is better not to get them :rolf:


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 15, 2008)

Its about time more m3 sakura skins started showing up.  This ones looks pretty good so far too.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Oct 24, 2008)

lol, toni when'd you become a mod?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey....kinda  offtopic, but it's your thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Actually, two days ago, there was officially announcement..but staff has contacted me some time ago..


----------



## RyukeDragon (Dec 23, 2008)

Finally came up with a good idea for the text view. For a long time I wanted to get my hands on a GR artbook to see if I could get some designs for the bashitarlle tower. No luck. Then I decided to make it look like it was a Microfilm viewer.






Finished version:





Had a bunch of setbacks in the lines being too dark, not understanding what the preview bookmark screen was for, blah blah blah.

The loading screen is now included in the hosted .rar file, but cheat menu files are still waiting on version 1 of the skin.
I don't know how to create a new splash.ani file, and I can't seem to find anybody who HAS figured it out, so that's just on the wishlist.



And to you, faithful reader, I present a Giant Robo wallpaper I made for my profile on the house's ps3:
Linkerton


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 24, 2008)

RyukeDragon said:
			
		

> The loading screen is now included in the hosted .rar file, but cheat menu files are still waiting on version 1 of the skin.
> *I don't know how to create a new splash.ani file, and I can't seem to find anybody who HAS figured it out, so that's just on the wishlist.*


I talked about G6 Team (member of M3 Team that's registered here), and they don't even know about animation..Splash was made by Japan developers, and until they release official program, I don't think we'll be able to make any splash screens!!
I spent few days on trying different setups, and figuring it out, and nothing..

However, your theme looks really interesting, by any chance, do you have some date that you're planning on releasing it?
You might want to wait for official english release, because there are supposedly some minor changes in skins!


----------



## RyukeDragon (Dec 24, 2008)

Actually it's on the site right now. that hosted .rar file has everything I want to do with the theme outside of the cheat menu and the splash animation.


----------

